# Are the Shu Uemura Eyelash Curlers on Ebay fake?



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 1, 2009)

I just bought a Shu Uemura eyelash curler on Ebay from this seller:

eBay My World - alphabeautyuk

Does anyone know this seller? Are there fake Shu Uemura curlers on ebay? I can't find any information about fake Shu Uemura curlers.

I always get suspicious, when they feel the need to state that the product i 100% genuine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also it seems very cheap compared to prices on Sephoras website. And the seller is located in Hong Kong.

On the other hand Shu Uemura is a japanes company, so it sort of makes sence that you can buy it cheaper from Asia. And the seller has a very good rating.

What do you think?


----------



## Skura (Nov 5, 2009)

I bought lots of things from this seller, and I don't think it is fake...

Usually prices in stores are way too high than on eBay.

And maybe she get it direct from Shu Uemura...

Ask her before buying - she's really nice and she answer all her emails quick.
And let us know the answer


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Nov 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skura* 

 
_I bought lots of things from this seller, and I don't think it is fake...

Usually prices in stores are way too high than on eBay.

And maybe she get it direct from Shu Uemura...

Ask her before buying - she's really nice and she answer all her emails quick.
And let us know the answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well I got the curler now. And it truly is excellent compared to other curlers I have. So I think it's genuine, but I really can't know for sure, because we don't have Shu Uemura here in Denmark, så I don't have anything to compare it with.


----------



## jackieheartsyou (Dec 5, 2009)

I've also been wondering and have been hesitant to buy one  I googled it but no one has complained about a fake eyelash curler yet


----------



## Andrew (Jul 4, 2010)

Best curlers out there apparantly..I also reccomend their tweezers and lash applicator tweezers (the funny shaped ones) Blooming lovely..

Andrew


----------



## bintdaniel (Mar 3, 2011)

I have just received an order from ussupply.com. I have bought 3 fake shu uemura curlers!

	they look flimsy and I have tried them, it doesn't really curl my lashes. The claire's make my lashes pop really better.

	Shu uemura is not written on the back of the pads T_T; so they are fake .

	I have phoned my bank and there no way to have my money back unless I go to the police (I am in France and I ordered them in the USA).
	I DIDN'T PAY WITH PAYPAL, I think I couldn't, I don't remember.

	So I have mailed ussuply.com and told them that I wanted my money back but I fear that they don't answer me or say no.
	It is so expensive in France!


----------



## taybsb (May 6, 2011)

I bought the Shu Uemura with seller *ALPHABEAUTYUK (Ebay)*, sent from Hong Kong and received yesterday 05/05.
  	I paid $ 17.95 + $ 1.80 shipping
  	I have doubts about the originality of the curler.
	I took some pictures. I want your help.


*The box is different. The letters are not in low relief. The original is in low relief.*
*Maybe a new version of the box, somebody know? T**his is my preoccupation.*






*Left/Right*






*Has the letter "M"*






*But the rubbers are malleable and recorded Shu Uemura. And a sealed, like the original Shu*






*The opening is small, like the original **Shu Uemura*






  	I'm divided about originality.
  	Who knows help me!

	Is my first post
	Thank girls!


	PS. Sorry my English!


----------



## Nekobeauty (Aug 25, 2011)

I think you got a fake. I just looked at mine to compare (I got mine from Shu Uemura). 2 differences from yours.

  	1) Mine does not have the M at the top right of curler.

  	2) The hinge portion where the V metal connects to the base. Mine looks different. I attached a pic of mine.


----------



## starraffy (Jan 22, 2014)

I wonder how would one know a shu eumura is fake? even in make up?


----------



## kelsi93 (Nov 8, 2014)

I bought one product from Shu on EBay too. At first, I was really confused if it is fake or not.
  But up till now, the quality has satisfied me too much. So, dont worry too much dear!


----------

